# Heroes Schedule



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

A warning to those recording episode 21 is running from 9:00 PM to 10:01 PM (EDT).

NOTE: the season finale will run from 9:00 PM to 10:05 PM


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've had the last 2 cut off on me even with padding, so I am going to need to extra extra pad these last few!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll just watch on NBC.com tomorrow........


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> A warning to those recording episode 21 is running from 9:00 PM to 10:01 PM (EDT).
> 
> NOTE: the season finale will run from 9:00 PM to 10:05 PM


Isnt' the finale 2-hours?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> Isnt' the finale 2-hours?


Yes... airing on 5/21.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

While we're on the subject, SciFi is running a Heroes marathon on the 19th beginning at 9 AM Eastern.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

rkester said:


> Yes... airing on 5/21.


My Tivo schedule shows the 5/21 episode as 1 hour and 2 minutes. The NBC web site doesn't have this date available yet and Yahoo TV also says it is 1 hour. Where did you see that the finale is 2 hours?


----------

